# Internetoption Startseite ändern !



## Seelenteufelin (10 Dezember 2001)

Ein freudliches Hallo an Alle!

Bei mir hat sich eine Seite als Startseite rein geschrieben (startseite.de),die sich nicht mehr entfernen lässt da sie in der Internetoption Startseite ändern die Button deaktiviert hat.

Ich konnte zwar die Seite wieder raus bekommen in dem ich die Regedit änderte,
aber die deaktivierung in der Internetoption ist immer noch da.

So das ich jedes mal wenn sich Seiten selbstständig rein schreiben immer über die Regedit gehen muss.

Wer kann mir helfen das dies wieder deaktiviert wird?????

Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen wie diese Sperre gemacht wurde!

Habe noch was vergessen: gleichzeitig hat sich eine Dialer exe rein geschrieben von tscash ohne Download Nachfrage!!!

Cu....
Seelenteufelin

<font size=-1>[ Diese Nachricht wurde ge&auml;ndert von: Seelenteufelin am 2001-12-10 15:04 ]</font>


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2001)

Das ist freilich die Härte.

Hier kann ich Dir auf Anhieb nicht weiterhelfen, aber hoffentlich findet sich jemand, der sich hierbei auskennt. Ich werde heute abend in der Sache auch mal recherchieren.

Grüße,

Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2001)

zu dem dialer empfehle ich dir diese seite:

http://jugend-ans-netz.org/basis/dialerfst.html

da ist die entfernung von tscash genau beschrieben!!!

cu,

sascha

[email protected]


----------



## Tschenger (14 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Seeteufelin,
schau mal im IE bei Eigenschaften auf dem Reiter Verbindungen, ob dort diese "Startseite" eingetragen ist.
Wenn ja, lösche sie und klicke die Zeile "Keine Verbidungen" 
Gehe auch noch in die Registry und suche die ganze Registry nach dieser Datei ab.
Schaue vorher noch nach an welchem datum sich die Datei eingenistet hat. Es kann sein, dass sich zusammen mit dieser Datei auch noch andere Dateien bei dir eingenistet haben. Suche auch nach ihnen im Laufwerk und in der Registry.
Lösche sie noch nicht, sondern nenne sie einfach mal um.
Löschen kannst du sie dann immer noch.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Seelenteufelin (15 Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für Eure Antworten!
Die Dialer Exe ist gelöscht auch die Eintragungen in der Registry.Da ich über Lan raus gehe und nicht über DFÜ hatte ich Glück. 
Jedoch ist meine Allgemein Option Startseite bestimmen immer noch deaktiviert.Das einzige was ich da noch Einstellen kann ist, Temp und Verlauf löschen .Es muß doch was geben das ich die Option Startseite wieder aktivieren kann?!Um so meine eigene Startseite festzulegen.

CU ... Seelenteufelin


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2001)

Starte mal die regedit.exe und suche nach dem Schlüssel "Start Page" (ohne ""). Dort sollte Deine aktuelle Startseite eingetragen sein.
Den Wert kannst Du jetzt ändern und hast zumindest mal die lästige weg. Wenn Du eine leere Seite willst, dann trag dort about:blank ein.

Wegen dem nicht-ändern-können schau ich nochmal nach.


----------

